# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  помогите скачать с infostart.ru

## DoCaru

Друзья, очень нужна срочно обработка http://infostart.ru/public/170930/ но как всегда мани не хватает... Буду ооочень признателен

----------


## MargaritaLos

Помогите, пожалуйста, либо скачать https://infostart.ru/public/314249/, либо что-то похожее
очень нужно!!!

----------


## viktorgugo1

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с обработкой "Уведомления об окончании срока трудового договора работника" .
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## lex_it

Добрый день! Помогите пожалуйста скачать обработки https://infostart.ru/public/1058107/ и https://infostart.ru/public/273437/ Буду премного благодарен! Почта: lex_it@mail.ru

----------


## Jess

Добрый день. Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать с инфостарт: https://infostart.ru/public/1077727/

----------


## Foe1967

Добрый день!
Прошу помощи в скачивании с инфостарт https://infostart.ru/public/1167782/

----------


## Voffka.spb

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1245663/
Ошибка "Код назначения платежа" при загрузке из банк-клиента.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## desider

Помогите по сходной цене скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1160311
Анализ розничных скидок. УТ 11.4

----------


## jahrider

Здравствуйте!
Помогите скачать отчет. Отблагодарю переводом на карту.
https://infostart.ru/public/722881/

----------


## amm095

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/301572
amm095@yandex.ru В долгу не останусь

----------


## Elvisbl

Здравствуйте! https://infostart.ru/public/944544/
Куплю СМ

----------


## stolbova

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста   https://infostart.ru/public/651861/
Благодарю!

----------


## Vodovod

Добрый день!

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/69720/
Интересует ИНВ-1 для МЦ (счет МЦ.03 и МЦ.04)
Спасибо!

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/69720/
> Интересует ИНВ-1 для МЦ (счет МЦ.03 и МЦ.04)
> Спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9kWBgOh9y-vgnQ

----------

DrRudolfDrok (03.03.2021), levachok (11.11.2022), Vodovod (03.03.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021)

----------


## dimonrahim

Здравствуйте, помогите пожалуйста скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1123647/ 
В заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## mega3adrot

Доброго времени суток.
Кто может помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1077727
Заранее огромное спасибо. Можно отправить на эл. почту Maikal-95@bk.ru

----------


## borodаn

> Кто может помочь скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1077727


https://dropmefiles.com/BYW32

----------

levachok (11.11.2022), mega3adrot (18.03.2021)

----------


## jahhh1

помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/14678/ tekilakaktys@gmail.com

----------


## AviCena

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать  https://infostart.ru/public/182004/

nonamemerz@bk.ru

Спасибо большое!

----------


## il-fleur

Добрый день.

Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать расширение https://infostart.ru/public/1333789/ и обработку https://infostart.ru/public/1165468/ (которая именно за 2 стартмани)

----------


## AviCena

Здравствуйте! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1326128/

nonamemerz@bk.ru

Спасибо большое!

----------


## valex83

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1189904/
ОбъектноеХранилищеИнтегра  цияСервер.bsl

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## trane7776

Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/77173/ . Заранее спасибо))

----------


## natalia-pavlov

> Помогите скачать, пожалуйста, https://infostart.ru/public/77173/ . Заранее спасибо))


https://dropmefiles.com/oqH7H

----------

levachok (17.06.2021), ZapMos (01.08.2021)

----------


## adm.gefest

Давно мучаюсь. Не пойму, почему при закрытии месяца иногда выкидывае по причине потери связи с SQL. Мне кажется из-за неверной настройки сервера.
Хотел нагрузку дать тестовую, а нечем. Вот это помогло бы https://infostart.ru/public/173394/ . Может завалялось у кого?
Мыло p.shuvalov@outlook.com

----------


## ikstlan

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1480273/ Новая форма УПД  для розницы 2.3

----------


## meshook

> Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1480273/ Новая форма УПД  для розницы 2.3


https://dropmefiles.com/uGCEs

----------

levachok (28.08.2021), ZapMos (15.09.2021)

----------


## sbbsergey

Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/1423911/
Может у Вас есть что-то подобное?
Нужны любые правила конвертации из БП 2.0 в БП 3.0

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## olenka1319

Добрый день! Могли бы повторить обработку, пожалуйста.

----------


## olenka1319

> https://dropmefiles.com/BYW32


Добрый день! Могли бы повторить обработку, пожалуйста.

----------


## Артур Хвостов

Добрый день
Помогите пожалуйста скачать
https://infostart.ru/public/273437/
russia_1991@mail.ru

----------


## mikita

Добрый день,
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать файл внешней обработки TRANSFER7783U.epf - https://infostart.ru/public/275333/
nikitkoby@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день,
> Пожалуйста, помогите скачать файл внешней обработки TRANSFER7783U.epf - https://infostart.ru/public/275333/
> nikitkoby@gmail.com
> Заранее спасибо!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3kHv/uHjZpKBnN

----------

gaigalov (06.07.2022), levachok (22.11.2021), mikita (22.11.2021), Teramik (23.04.2022), ZapMos (13.02.2022)

----------


## магазага

Добрый день,
Пожалуйста, помогите скачать файл внешней обработки
https://infostart.ru/public/1381683/

----------


## XakersClub

Доброго дня, коллеги!
Помогите, пожалуйста, скачать https://infostart.ru/public/download...04&pub=1014513

----------


## goshatodor

Доброе время суток!! Помогите скачать https://infostart.ru/public/277481/
Пожалуйста!

----------


## mavr1k

Здравствуйте. Пожалуйста помогите скачать обработку

https://infostart.ru/public/1094248/

----------

